# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Problem me Facebook

## DIP

Kam nje account ne fb. Isha Menager ne nje  faqe dhe bera menaxher nje tjeter fb dhe u mundova te fshij Page Creator qe ishte si menaxher dhe me pas mu mbyll fb dhe me nxorri keto:

Someone May Have Logged Into Your Account
In order to keep your information secure, we've locked your account. Before we can unlock it, please verify your identity and change your password.
Your account will remain hidden until you complete this process.

----------


## DIP

Me pas me nxjerr kete:
Please Confirm Your Identity
To confirm your identity, please log in from one of these browsers you have used before:

Firefox për Windows 7 (Sot në ora 4:33.MD)
Unknown (Dje në orën 12:23.PD)
Chrome për Windows 7 (Nëntor 10 në orën 1:38.PD)
Alternatively, you can  to confirm your identity.

----------

